# Online degree from American university



## kate_william (Apr 5, 2013)

I obtained my masters via online from Texas state university. Will i have a problem getting this attested since i finished it through the online program? Its a fully accredited university and degree.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Seems odd you are asking this.....

Texas State is a bona fide real university....  Even if sometimes it feels more like one big party. Wooohoooo!! Go bobcats!


----------

